# Ancient American Canals



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

A man by the name of John M. Jensen has dug out some serious history regarding America's lost infrastructure. Harbors and canals.
He has a PDF file on all his work.


www.ancientcanalbuilders.com


His information gives more credence to the theories that the Erie and C&O canals were restored in 1830, not built.
I found that Google Earth has photoshopped over one of his finds in Accomack, VA, a dredged channel.
I also found a harbor and canal south of Tampa, FL. The canal goes out to the Gulf of Mexico.
Cheers.
JWW





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Ancient American Canals


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 28, 2020)

The PDF file.
Well worth reading!


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 28, 2020)

The other day I stumbled upon these info about the Casiquiare canal:

The Casiquiare canal, a river forming a natural channel between the Amazon River and Orinoco River basins, is first encountered by Europeans, an expedition led by Pedro Teixeira and Cristóbal Diatristán de Acuña.
1639 - Wikipedia
But I don't understand why this should be something special if this was a natural channel.
On the Wiki of Cristóbal Diatristán de Acuña the finding is reported, while on that of Pedro Teixeira it is not. On the Casiquiare canal wiki the information of this discovery is not mentioned at all. It smells fishy! Maybe you are more used to these kind of research than me...


----------

